# Anyone using a Johnson-Su bioreactor?



## Never Winter Farms (Jun 10, 2021)

I have about 100 gallons of black leaf mold that is near 100% broken down.

Do you think this is a good enough compost or should I run it through a worm bin?

https://youtu.be/DxUGk161Ly8


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Your leaf mold is good to go. I plant vegetables directly into uncomposted shredded leaves every spring without issue. I added 2 pounds of red wigglers directly into the raised bed three years ago and they seem to overwinter just fine. Diego Footer has some modifications to the Johnson-Su bioreactor on youtube. I would love to set one up myself, but the area I would want it is prone to flooding.


----------

